# Hashi question



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am diagnosed as having Hashimoto's disease, and the endo just upped my Levothyroxine from 75 mcg. to 100mcg a couple weeks ago.

In the past week, I've noticed that I have a thirst that never is quenched. All I want it water, water, water... and all I do is pee, pee, pee (sorry for the TMI)

I was wondering if this thirst/pee'ing problem could be linked somehow to Hashimoto's disease?

Thanks for any/all input!!!! :confused0064:


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder if it is the thyroid medication causing the thirst. Hopefully someone who knows something will post a reply.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

jacam226 said:


> In the past week, I've noticed that I have a thirst that never is quenched. All I want is water, water, water...


When I see this, I automatically think diabetes/high blood sugar or kidney problems. I don't know of a connection beteen thyroid issues and excessive thirst (but that doesn't mean one doesn't exist).


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hmm... I have noticed a very dry mouth at times, as well as the frequent urination. Seems to follow the medication increases, fades away as time goes on. But, I am pre-diabetic so that could account for it, too.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't experienced those symptoms...


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

It sounds like you may have diabetes. There is a subtype that is actually caused by the same mechanism as Hashimoto's. It's called Latent Autoimmune Diabetes. 
Here's a link to the Wikipedia page for it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_autoimmune_diabetes


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Just my two cents worth (aussie saying)

It also can be, adrenal fatigue! AND insulin resistance, goes hand in hand with Hashimotos. I was on T4 only, it helped initially but I still kept getting symptoms like dry mouth, thirst, hair falling out, etc.

Doc took me off T4 and onto T3, feeling really well along with DIET. So important if your insuline resistant... google it... 

Corinne


----------



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

Your diet is key. Continuous thirst is your body's way of telling you that something is going on. It's often a Vit B (6 and 12) or electrolytes deficiency, which mean mainly potassium. All these vitamins and minerals are key in thyroid health. Look closer to your diet.


----------

